# Suppression photos revenues par icloud



## chichinou (11 Mars 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai un Mcbook pro, un iPad 3 mini et l'iphone4s qui sont synchronisés pour les photos et jusque là tout est normal : les photos se transfèrent auto sur les appareils et je peux supprimer ce que je veux, en voyage ou retour de promenade c'est super. Il y a quelques semaines j'achète un iphone5s et je donne mon 4s à ma compagne, je le met en fonction et là il me prend toutes les photos d.icloud (même celles que j'avais supprimées + toutes celles que fais ma femme avec le 4)...je desactive mon flux de photos et le partage iCloud, il me dit que toutes les photos vont être supprimées , je fais Ok ( elles sont sur le .Mac) mais rien ne change? J'essaie de les supprimer une par une, mais il n'y a plus l'icône de la poubelle?...cela me pénalise car j'ai acheté cet appareil pour disposer de plus de mémoire pour mes photos et films, et voilà que je perd 2 Go avec les 1200 photos qu'il a chargé des années précédentes!...sur ITunes j'ai désactivé synchroniser les photos (pour iphone5) puis redémarré le tout mais rien ne change?...en plus iCloud m'a fait flippé en me disant que je n'avais plus d'espace stockage disponible, j'ai payé 0,99 € pour remédier à ça et voilà que ça m'est facturé chaque mois, ils disent qu'on peut se désabonner en revenant à une version anterieure mais cela ne fonctionne pas...est ce que vous pourriez m'aider à résoudre mes problèmes? J'ai sûrement fait un "mauvais réglage", et je ne maitrise pas suffisamment Apple pour y remédier moi même, j'ai besoin d'un vrai connaisseur car dans mon entourage il n'y a que des utilisateurs dilettantes...cordialement


----------



## ibabar (6 Avril 2017)

iCloud garde en mémoire les photos supprimées récemment (30j), tu peux d'ailleurs voir dans la corbeille le nombre de jours restant sous chaque photo.
Vérifie si les photos rapatriées sur ton iPhone 5s sont celles supprimées récemment ou bien celles supprimées il y a plus longtemps (auquel cas il y aurait un vrai problème, y compris de respect de la confidentialité pour une conservation de données non souhaitée).


----------

